

Snorting a Brain Chemical Could Replace Sleep...  - gscott
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2007/12/sleep_deprivation

======
rms
Seems like an even more direct wakefulness promoting agent than Modafinil.
It's unfortunate that you still go crazy after not sleeping for a week, even
with these drugs. Once we get that figured out, we're set.

